# Onkyo AV receiver reviews



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Have had both Yamaha and Onkyo brands. Being in an area that has numerous unpredictable lightning storms, I have found all electronic equipment (just about everything today) to be sensitive to surges and worse. Replaced Yamaha that took a hit with an Onkyo NR545 and have been pleased. Purchased a second, NR575 and also pleased although the remote was cheapened.

Featurewise, the 5.1 surround sound is decent and adjustable. The different ambiance selections for music and video can be customized. The internet and TuneIn is poor man's portal to free content although subscription material works as well. The HDMI ARC in/out to a tv works as it should. If you plug all devices (DVD, Roku, cable box etc) into receiver with HDMI, then only 1 HDMI (ARC) goes to tv limiting amount of cables and clutter. This allows easier set up and setting adjustments on tv screen but same can be done on receiver. Has 2 digital optical in ports if you need them, at least 1 port for powered subwoofer. Second 'amp' is for sending content to a second set of speakers which I use but receiver settings are unusual.

I like a lot.

Manual below.

PS. Have bought mine refurbished at around half price you mentioned. Maybe it was off dealnews, maybe newegg.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

I had a high end Onkyo. Maybe others have a different experience but I won't buy Onkyo again.
The HDMI inputs started screwing up inside of 2 years.

I have Denon now for about 3 years and it has been pretty bulletproof so far.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't like Onkyo, will never buy or sell one.
Tech support, if you ever need it, none existent.
Overheating problems, Firmware problems, etc.
Costco has also a nice Yamaha for $399 (just checked, not online maybe in Store?)

How about this Denon:


https://www.costco.com/denon-avr-s750h-7.2-channel-4k-av-receiver.product.100505535.html


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I've had a used Onkyo for a couple of years; it's been fine. It replaced an HK—that lasted maybe 15 years? Wouldn't have replaced it if it hadn't gone on the fritz. Would turn off after a few minutes. After doing that a few times, it'd stay on.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Deja-vue said:


> Don't like Onkyo, will never buy or sell one.
> Tech support, if you ever need it, none existent.
> Overheating problems, Firmware problems, etc.
> Costco has also a nice Yamaha for $399 (just checked, not online maybe in Store?)
> ...


Yeah... that was suggested to me by a reputable HiFi shop here when I went to replace the Onkyo....
either Denon or Yamaha


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

Bob Sanders said:


> I had a high end Onkyo. Maybe others have a different experience but I won't buy Onkyo again.
> The HDMI inputs started screwing up inside of 2 years.
> 
> I have Denon now for about 3 years and it has been pretty bulletproof so far.


I had the same issue with mine. There is a common problem with Onkyo where the small round aluminum capacitors on the HDMI board start going out after several years depending on use. There are some great YouTube videos on how to replace them which is pretty cheap but a pain to desolder and resolder the 5 or so capacitors. I did it and it fixed the issue but agree will never buy again. Maybe the new ones don't have this problem but I don't trust them now. I'm getting a Denon next.


----------



## Timgabe (Sep 7, 2016)

Deja-vue said:


> Don't like Onkyo, will never buy or sell one.
> Tech support, if you ever need it, none existent.
> Overheating problems, Firmware problems, etc.
> Costco has also a nice Yamaha for $399 (just checked, not online maybe in Store?)
> ...


Hear Yamaha has issues. Costco now has Denon 750. Your thoughts on this receiver.
thanks


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I have the Onkyo nr626 I think is the model number. Sound is good. The knobs are really hard to read. It’s a little more complicated then I care for. The last few weeks I’ve been having trouble with it. Although my troubles started after an intense lightening storm. The app works good but it’s frustrating you have to wait for it to connect everyone you want to turn it up or down. Right now the Wi-Fi won’t work after the storm. And since the labels are so hard to read I’m in the market for another receiver. BUT THERE ARE NONE. I need one with that will work independently with my outside and inside speakers. I brought someone in to see if he could get it fixed. He sells the systems and alarms. He couldn’t get it going either. I wanted to get away from the Onkyo but he’s recommending I go back to them with the 700 series. They are all on back order as well. The next one up wAs Marantz and that is just too high priced. I do like my music to sound good. We entertain a lot. And people enjoy the music while they are here. I’m gonna limp along without one until they become more available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

Sucks trying to get electronics right now. I have an 8K Denon on backorder from Best Buy going on 3 months and change. It's ridiculous. Basically, you can get the cheaper ones and the really expensive ones (until they eventually run out of stock but they sell slower). But any of the mid to upper-mid range ones that I would want are impossible to find. So I'm just dealing with it. I really want the one I picked and I'd be unhappy paying less or more for something just to get it.


----------



## Timgabe (Sep 7, 2016)

Anyone have thoughts on DENON AVR S750H?


----------



## squared80 (Feb 18, 2021)

No AVR maker is perfect (especially with the recent HDMI 2.1 debacles), but I find Denon to be one of the most reliable AVR's you can buy.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice rig. Can't tell if 'B' speakers or equivalent.








Denon AVR-S750H 7.2-Channel Network A/V Receiver


Buy Denon AVR-S750H 7.2-Channel Network A/V Receiver featuring Up to 75W per Channel at 8 Ohms, Audyssey MultEQ Sound Calibration, 5.2.2-Channel Dolby Atmos, DTS:X Support, 4K Ultra HD Pass-Through, HDMI with HDR, 3D, CEC, eARC Support, 6 x HDMI-In / 1 x HDMI-Out, Built-In Wi-Fi & Bluetooth...




www.bhphotovideo.com


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Can't go wrong with the Denon, very nice indeed.
Sold about 10-15 Yamaha's , solid performers with tons of Options, never had a single problem.
Stay away from Pioneer (now Onkyo) and Onkyo.
Nuff' said.

I myself use the Marantz AV7704 with 6 separate 400 Watt Amps. (Crown)


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I had an Onkyo for a number of years and it worked fine. I eventually gave it to a nephew when I bought my Denon. I went with the Denon because it had features I wanted.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

My parents' Onkyo developed volumn dial problems.


----------

